# Launching at bio lab in the am



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Hey guys I think I'm gunna take the dog out fishing tomorrow, if you see a black nmz zippin around the lagoon that's me! Come say hey!


I launched out of beacon yesterday; wind was brutal and had to play tag with a few small storms...caught three 20" trout and went home within 3 hours.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

We launched at haulover yesterday and fished north of b 42 got some trout on some jigs. Spent most of the time using live bait but didn't get anything. That was the first time ive used bait in the past 6 months. I'll stick to lures!! ;D

Bait is for the birds!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> We launched at haulover  yesterday and fished north of b 42 got some trout on some jigs. Spent most of the time using live bait but didn't get anything. That was the first time ive used bait in the past 6 months. I'll stick to lures!! ;D
> 
> Bait is for the birds!


Seriously...I never use live bait anymore. Even when people tell me to use mullet chunks, f that lol

I'll be going out this weekend again, probably beacon again as well..I want to try those islands north of preachers on the east side.


----------

